# Rockets "expected" to show interest in Z. Randolph??



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

hmmm

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b...f_jerry_sloan_if_dwight_ho.html#ixzz1DrHHXCBD



> SUMMER MOVE FOR RANDOLPH
> The Grizzlies have already spent significant money to re-sign Rudy Gay and Mike Conley Jr. Re-signing free-agent center Marc Gasol is a top priority, which means that free-agent-to-be Zach Randolph is going to be moving on this summer. Considering their financial plight, there's no way Memphis can afford to pay the ex-Knick and has already reached that decision, according to team sources.
> 
> *Randolph, who could have replaced the injured Yao Ming as an All-Star but lost out to Minnesota's Kevin Love, is expected to get interest from Cleveland and Houston.*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Who would Houston offer?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

I'd rather go for Thabeet.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)




----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

:yep: Spaceman's been watching KVBL Thabeet. Superstar defender.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Basel said:


> Who would Houston offer?


Honestly I have no idea what the Rockets could offer Memphis that would benefit them. I am not sure exactly what they need or how much cap relief (if any) they need too.


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

Sounds ridiculous until you see the interior defense. Zach won't give us anything Scola can't already.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I think Brooks and Scola are our best trading block here.

This doesnt stop the fact we have no centre though.


----------

